# Colin McRae Dirt - Performance



## UncleJesse (13. September 2010)

Hallo!

Folgende Frage: Ich spiele Dirt 1 in 1920x1080 Auflösung mit allen Details auf Ultra, 4x AA, V-Sync on.

Eigentlich sollte das ganze bei meinem System doch auch bei 10 Fahrzeugen auf der Strecke ohne Probleme ruckelfrei laufen; trotzdem sind immer wieder deutliche FPS-Einbrüche zu erkennen. Welche Einstellung im Grafikmenü ist besonders leistungshungrig respektive was sollte im Nvidia-Treiber-Menü geändert werden?

Spiel läuft unter Win 7 Pro 64-bit.

Liebe Grüße,
UJ

---

Core i5-760 / 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL7 / GTX 460 1024 MB


----------



## Two-Face (13. September 2010)

Schalte mal VSync ab. Wenn das nichts hilft, dann AA, mal sehen ob das Performanceeinbrüche verursacht (was ich mir bei deiner Hardware aber nicht vorstellen kann).


----------



## Creeze135 (13. September 2010)

habe heute erst wieder gemerkt was es ausmacht wenn man AA ausstellt, in meinem Fall bei Metro2033 aber es macht in jedem Game nen großen Unterschied und das Game sieht danach noch nichtmal großartig schlechter aus


----------



## Gast20140710 (23. September 2010)

ich spiele dirt 1 zwar nur in 1280x1024, aber da lief es mit meiner 8800GTS immer flüssig inkl. 4xAA und vollen details + v-sync


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. September 2010)

Kann Dirt aufs Internet zugreifen?
Wenn nicht --> Firewall freigeben.

Bei mir läuft Dirt doppelt so schnell wenn es aufs Netz zugreifen kann denn es lädt - habs selber aus diversen Foren erfahren - Werbung aus dem Netz nach die dann im Spiel eingeblendet wird.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. September 2010)

wenn das stimmt,ist das aber sehr strange


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. September 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> wenn das stimmt,ist das aber sehr strange



Is aber so.

Hat auch bei einigen anderen geholfen:
CMR Dirt ruckelt [Archiv] - GIGA
oder
Colin McRae Dirt ruckelt - Seite 3 - Forum - CHIP Online


----------

